

Ask HN: DuckDuckGo is challenging Google. What can challenge Facebook? - nns1212

Recently, DuckDuckGo is blowing up: http://duckduckgo.com/traffic.html<p>It is really challenging the monopoly of the giants like Google &#38; Bing by not tracking you.<p>What can challenge social networks like Facebook &#38; Twitter?
======
lucb1e
Being a Google+ user, I'm not really familiar with it, but how about Quora?

And mainstream users don't really see the problem with giants or tracking,
they see how Google's search results page is getting more and more complicated
with features they don't need. The original reason to use Google instead of,
for example, Yahoo!, was twofold: the website looked very clean and the
results were good. Now DDG's results are nearly matching Google, and they
provide a much better interface plus a few features (mostly for developers,
like MDN integration). What happens? People switch.

If Facebook works good for users, I guess they'll stick.

~~~
Piskvorrr
I'd say that would be a major purpose re-definition for Quora, as it's not
_primarily_ a social network.

------
ig1
Facebook is overwhelming used to share photos, and the photo sharing apps are
the ones challenging it (instagram, tumblr,etc.)

------
debacle
Whatever happened to Diaspora? Did that fizzle out?

~~~
bobwebb
They're still on invite-only. I remember them having some problems, but I
think it's also taking a long time because their idea is so damned
ambitious...

